# Bunny at my door



## erlkonig (Mar 31, 2011)

Finally, I got my Bunny " Hammermil ' this one was posted by Tom in General section last week.










This was my first order , I did know need to choose 2 woods one for frame, and other for the handle.

A nice match up!










Compare size with Gib's sideshooter and XXXX Hunter' it's a big guy.










Compare ammo pouch with XXXX tourment pro, athough the gum rubber set is weaker thanTB Gold but more classical feel and style!










Zebrawood hammermil


----------



## mckee (Oct 28, 2010)

very nice!


----------



## harpersgrace (Jan 28, 2010)

Bunnybuster makes a great frame, my Girl has one of his and loves it, truely classic frames and a whole different animal from the huntercatapults.


----------



## erlkonig (Mar 31, 2011)

I know BunnyBuster brand for long time, but didn't buy it because no one said it is powerful or super accuracy. 
until a couple weeks ago, I read some discussion of them on the forum , and decide to brought it .

Now, I understood what a working art piece Bunny is!


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

I have several of Tom's works of art -- and I think I own the 1st Hammermill he sold. Great stuff the Bunny Buster makes for sure. Congratulations!


----------



## erlkonig (Mar 31, 2011)

Shot hammermil yesterday, in same manner used to be, 3/8 " BB at distance 33 ft (10m) target- pop can.

I nailed the can at first shot, fired 10 rounds total have 3 hits very good in first try.

comment- big frame good for hammer grip or finger forks support , you can hold either way. I aim this one at the top fork corner edge as sight . beautful woosd

working, gum rubber band is enough for small game , slower than TBG BAND but more controlable.


----------



## bunnybuster (Dec 26, 2009)

erlkonig said:


> Shot hammermil yesterday, in same manner used to be, 3/8 " BB at distance 33 ft (10m) target- pop can.
> 
> I nailed the can at first shot, fired 10 rounds total have 3 hits very good in first try.
> 
> ...


Great
You are holding that piece exactly like I designed it.








Formidable slingshot.
Tom


----------

